# Uncle Buck's deluxe crappie rods?



## Broncoman (Oct 23, 2008)

Been looking at the 13 foot telescopic rods fron Bass Pro, anyone have any thoughts on these?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 23, 2008)

i dont know about those but i got 16 of the silstar rods that i spider rig and longline troll they are reaqlly good poles for the money check out his prices they are about a dollar a foot https://www.monkscrappie.com/store/store_product_detail.cfm?Product_ID=103&Category_ID=2


----------



## Broncoman (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll check them out, wonder if you can get longer ones, Say around 13-14 foot?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 24, 2008)

in the silstar you can only get the 12 footers the bnm slow trollers are cheap they come in lenghts up to 20 foot they are collapsable the 20 footers want fit in a rod holder though.what type of fishing are you needing them for longline,spiderrigging trolling,or just a jigging rod i will help you if i can


----------



## Broncoman (Oct 24, 2008)

Spider rigging is what I'm trying to set up. I have four 13 foot Tele classic 2000 rods that I got used from a friend. Trying to come up with something on the same line.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 24, 2008)

the bnm slow trollers havee the reel seat and eye sets they can handle a 3/4 once weight without areal lot of bend.


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
Totally clueless to crappie fishing.....real crappie fishing. Why such a long rod? Is it to reach further out and drop a bait? Cast further?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 25, 2008)

the longer rods are for a longer spread when you spider rig you can cover a 30 to 40 foot span at a time .you need longer rods to not spook the fish when trolling the clearer the water the longer pool you need i find that a 12 foot rod is easier for me to handle .i will try and post a picture monday of my setup here is a link so you can see what i am talking about https://www.in-fisherman.com/magazine/articles/if0403_Crappie/


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2008)

Got you! Very cool........


----------



## Popeye (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't spider rig on the waters I fish, 2 pole limit. Maybe when I move to Texas.


----------



## Broncoman (Oct 26, 2008)

Boy did I have a blast the first time doing this yesterday, I only have four poles set up right now but will have four more and a second seat up front for a buddy or my wife who ever goes. It was all I could do to keep up with the four at times, a few times I just had to had off a pole to my buddy in the back to remove a fish from it due to having a fish on another pole at the same time.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds like a good time! 8)


----------



## Broncoman (Oct 29, 2008)

It was a blast I debated trying this but am glad I did, I normally bass fish.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 29, 2008)

welcome to crappie fishing,it is a rush i love to bass fish but i have found spiderrigging and trolling one of my favorites.glad to hear you had fun


----------

